# Globohomo Prediction Thread



## DerKryptid (Sep 24, 2021)

Give me your wildest predictions for what globohomo will do next, and then wait to see if they came true or not.

I'll start:

Big Homo will begin copyrighting geographic landmarks, and will copyright strike you if you happen to share a photo you took of said landmark or location.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Sep 24, 2021)

You will eat bugs, live in a pod, and watch nothing but gay porn.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 24, 2021)

The whole trans thing is laying the groundwork for transhumanism, for people being to able edit their genes or become cyborgs and shit.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 24, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> for people being to able edit their genes


That's going to be the funniest shit, cause you know the first few are gonna turn out weird


----------



## Mr Bunny (Sep 24, 2021)

Can your mom survive the amount of kids i'm gonna make her shit out?


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (Sep 24, 2021)

Sex toys will become a part of healthcare/welfare provisions.


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 24, 2021)

Back to the tried and tested workhouse/factory town system used in the industrial revolution.


----------



## X Prime (Sep 24, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> Sex toys will become a part of healthcare/welfare provisions.


My understanding is that some sexual devices are already covered by Medicaid.


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (Sep 24, 2021)

X Prime said:


> My understanding is that some sexual devices are already covered by Medicaid.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Sep 24, 2021)

Twitter will implement policies requiring users to provide their real name and identification in order to use an account, with the stated aim being to combat racist abuse and conspiracies. This will begin the slow downfall of the site similar to the Tumblr porn ban as the only people left using it will be journos, politicians and brand accounts.


----------



## likeacrackado (Sep 24, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The whole trans thing is laying the groundwork for transhumanism, for people being to able edit their genes or become cyborgs and shit.


On this topic: once gene editing becomes widespread the human dna will begin to be treated like seeds from Monsanto. You won't even really "own" your own body.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 24, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The whole trans thing is laying the groundwork for transhumanism, for people being to able edit their genes or become cyborgs and shit.


More like dehumanism.



likeacrackado said:


> On this topic: once gene editing becomes widespread the human dna will begin to be treated like seeds from Monsanto. You won't even really "own" your own body.


I think this is really farfetched in a time where I have to take experimental gene therapy to go on a date to the movies. Conspiracy theorist!


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 24, 2021)

Whitepill Time! Globohomo trying to get America to go peak soy on everything will prove to be too costly to implement and our economy will collapse under the weight of bullshit social programs, forever wars and a rapidly diminishing supply chain, bringing the West down with it.

We'll all be miserable and/or probably dead, but given the gay space communism future we have to look forward to as is being attempted into fruition by our brown dilating genderblob overlords, I see death as a win.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Sep 24, 2021)

Erich Honecker said:


> Twitter will implement policies requiring users to provide their real name and identification in order to use an account, with the stated aim being to combat racist abuse and conspiracies. This will begin the slow downfall of the site similar to the Tumblr porn ban as the only people left using it will be journos, politicians and brand accounts.


Isn't that just twitter today?


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 24, 2021)

Eating red meat will be tied to white masculinity, which is toxic and racist. Meat eaters will be shamed for being Nazis and racists. 

Chicken will be pushed, as it's full of oestrogen to help with the conversion of men to faggots.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Sep 24, 2021)

I have two thoughts.

The first: At some point they will try to replace modern money with something else. They may or may not try to justify the change because of  inflation. Going in line with the other predictions in this thread about a social credit system and de-anonymizing the internet, this new currency will probably be tied to that system, i.e. online rule-breaking could be punished with fines or suspended payments. The suggestions of UBI were pushed on purpose as a test to see how people would react, because this new currency would probably be distributed in a UBI-like fashion.

I've also heard theories that this new currency would be digital and would have an "expiration date" to make it impossible to save money and force you to spend it to keep the economy afloat. Not as sure about that one though.

My second thought, this is more something that relates to America specifically: Within the next 10-20 years there will be a movement to replace the American flag with something else. The flying of LGBT flags and BLM flags at military parades and at foreign embassies is a test run for this. A lot of globalist rhetoric is already pretty open about how they hate any form of nationalism or national pride. And the American flag is still a strong nationalist/cultural symbol in many parts of the country, so naturally globohomo will take issue with it.

Their future argument for removing the American flag will be the same argument they used for the Confederate flag- they will say something along the lines of "That flag represents an imperialist colonialist government that was racist/sexist/etc so it's offensive to minorities."  Any arguments relating to the American flag's cultural heritage or historical significance will be ignored or mocked, and the people making those arguments will be accused of being closet racists. They already used this playbook for the Confederate flag and it worked, so if they go after the American flag they will use it again.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Sep 24, 2021)

Here's a greypill, I predict globalhomo will fail when the US inevitably Balkanizes along racial lines after a bloody race war, which would collapse the global economy and likely plunge the world into another dark age. However this will also result in Europeans retaking their countries finally understanding multiculturalism has failed


----------



## I Love Beef (Sep 24, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The whole trans thing is laying the groundwork for transhumanism, for people being to able edit their genes or become cyborgs and shit.


I'd like to give you an optimism rating, because I wouldn't be able to see this happening. Globohomo doesn't want freedom, it wants control, and especially over what you want to do. Being able to edit your genes is likely the last things they'd want you to do, other than for themselves. If anything they'd likely pull some Illuminati/secret society shit where they keep all of the paragon building therapies but leave the more degenerate stuff for the masses. Remember Batman Beyond and Splicing?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 24, 2021)

A hacker from China will take over this site and turn it into some Chinese version of Kiwi Farms.

Mark my words.


----------



## Certified_Autist (Sep 24, 2021)

albert macdonald chan said:


> A hacker from China will take over this site and turn it into some Chinese version of Kiwi Farms.
> 
> Mark my words.


Xiwi farms


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 24, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> I'd like to give you an optimism rating, because I wouldn't be able to see this happening. Globohomo doesn't want freedom, it wants control, and especially over what you want to do. Being able to edit your genes is likely the last things they'd want you to do, other than for themselves. If anything they'd likely pull some Illuminati/secret society shit where they keep all of the paragon building therapies but leave the more degenerate stuff for the masses. Remember Batman Beyond and Splicing?


I think it's more realistic to expect the system to try to coax the public into allowing their children to have their brain chemistry altered through genetic manipulation in order to hardwire them to be more docile, kinda like how the lower castes of society in Brave New World were deliberately made stupid by the literal baby factories that created them.

Oh, and speaking of Brave New World, and on a more serious note from my last post, expect the family unit to be devalued even further by Hollywood. These fuckers will tell you polycules and the childfree lifestyle epitomize elite society and you should therefore aspire to it at the expense of passing on your genes.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 24, 2021)

Incest will become mainstream and a lot of incestual couples will "come out of the closet" on social media, a round of opinion pieces, documentaries and gay ops latter is decriminalized, normalized and eventually promoted as wholesome. This will happen in the very recent future, think 5 years or less from now.

Trans detransitioners and lgbt people with insider knowledge of the seedier aspects of it will be shot down and labeled as nazis in all major outlets.  "the new flavor of alt right is not what you would expect".  There's gonna be major damage control, just imagine the stories when all those drag queen kids get old and start talking.



Joe Swanson said:


> Here's a greypill, I predict globalhomo will fail when the US inevitably Balkanizes along racial lines after a bloody race war, which would collapse the global economy and likely plunge the world into another dark age. However this will also result in Europeans retaking their countries finally understanding multiculturalism has failed


America being destroyed would SAVE the world from another dark age


----------



## likeacrackado (Sep 24, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> Here's a greypill, I predict globalhomo will fail when the US inevitably Balkanizes along racial lines after a bloody race war, which would collapse the global economy and likely plunge the world into another dark age. However this will also result in Europeans retaking their countries finally understanding multiculturalism has failed


This is optimistic and I don't think the racial issue will be the sole breaking point, but I agree. The people in power will continue to isolate themselves and the inevitable drawbacks and unforeseen difficulties with their plans will keep them from asserting complete control. We might end up in some Fallout-esque situation where the downfall causes the elite loose the ability to project power and retreat to enclaves temporarily. They aren't as smart as the people who set things in motion and their kids won't be any better.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 24, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> America being destroyed would SAVE the world from another dark age


It's a dark age either way, just that America continuing on the trajectory that it is currently is just a dark age by another name.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 25, 2021)

*CONSTANT POLITICKING – *US presidents are going to start dying of old age in office by 2040, and you might see one-terms begin to be the norm where the Speaker of the House gains more and more power.  The constant two-year electioneering of the house will make the day-to-day into a hell of constant politicking.  The gerrymandering of the districts will alienate people from voting, but election fortifying will ensure record turnouts among a population where everyone swears they don't bother voting because nothing changes.  The Democrats and Republican base will separate from the common man completely and socially it will become fashionable to be constantly political in a way that makes today calm by comparison.  It will be political people versus the common people as the Internet Right today ceases in utter contempt to the idea of effecting change in what has become an authoritarian system of hysterical constant corporate politicking and Antifa rioting.  The transitions of power are notably going to involve people being imprisoned, killed, or forced from office on a regular basis.  A humble president who lives simply will open a an anti-corruption drive that reached high into the government and his/her party ranks but then they will die mysteriously.  The Speaker of the house will combine the office of the vice-president and a few secretaries with their own shortly afterwards.  It will be a quiet reward for their support, and it won't reset entirely once the Speaker office changes hands.
*GAY TEXAS RANGERS HANDING DILDOS TO COLLEGE FRESHMEN – *Texas will become the newest blue state nationally but stay red at the state level, abortion will stay illegal but only so it can be a punching bag socially.  Texas Universities will become temples of debauchery with free Dildos handed to both sexes (and 35,000 genders) and orgies involving teachers will be rumored to happen.  Students will start to go missing, but it will only be White Girls so it will be largely laughed at.  White-Flight will happen, Texas Republicans will undergo a Californation into Ben Shapiro libertarian types and social issues will move Texas quickly into a leftist state but with gay cowboys that like both guns and antifa.
*TRAD TRANS WILL SUPPORT INCEST TO OWN THE LIBS – *Trad detransitioning will hit as Incest and Dog-Fuckers will be pushing their brands of open degeneracy.  non-political NPCs will agree with both to the confusion of highly political NPCs and nobody wiser.
*LOTTERIES TO EXPERIENCE WHITE WORKING CLASS 2010's CONDITIONS – *The wage cage will become real, automation was always a lie and they needed bodies to run the dismal world-temple of capitalism commodifying everything into a subscription service.  Water will become a subscription service with people bringing microchipped water jugs to grocery stores.  The grocery stores will also be a subscription service.  Going to the store will also be a subscription service.  The friends you complain about this to may also become a subscription service given sufficient time.  Friendship circles will eventually become entirely sexual and polycules will become a subscription service.  Moving companies and furniture stores may combine to become a subscription service so you won't even own your bed which might charge you based on the number of hours you use it. Rent will be thought of as a subscription service and people will move from town to town staying with the same national companies which will get fewer and fewer.  Most will not be able to afford any of this by the 2060s, a lottery will allow the lucky to experience what today is thought of as working-class and you will see people cry in joy over it.
*20 HOUR WORK WEEKS – *Working hours are going to shift to 5 hour days with a 4 day work week, however working from home won't be counted and people are going to handed 50-60 hours of paperwork, above the sales/warehouse floor staff level, to do at home weekly and then paid just your standard 20 hours.  There will be jokes upon jokes about that, but it will become normal and most people will think of it like normal.
*FEMALE SPACE MARINES – *Stores are going to begin to display moral allegiance signage full time, the rainbow flag will simply be the first but many many more are coming.  Employees may be made to dress feminine in order to humiliate male employees like they did to the Marines.  Grown adults, over such displays, will act like giddy children who tricked their parents because more and more that is exactly what is spiritually happening.  The Bourgeoisie won and now they'll daycare in the ruins of the West.  Your private hobby is going to become more gay than you can even imagine because NPCs can go without mental stimulation and social interaction longer than you.  Companies expect you to put up with this largely because no alternative will exist.  Warhammer is getting their Chaos Gods made into White Males and Imperium made into Gay Boy-Scout Good Guys who will resemble the old Chaos Gods by the end.
*GREEN ECONOMIC MEASURES – *The economy will suffer such inflation that you will see ""Luxury"" Micro-Apartments going for $25,000/mth and $100 movie tickets to watch movies on a subscription service smart-TV, $4.00 2 packs of gum and European-sized chocolate bars going for $7.00.  The cause will be a collapse of the petrol-dollar, shifting it to Renminbi and European at first to allow the national banks of oil rich nations to collect better reserve currencies but largely becoming a local currency firesale as the world economy does an oopsie-poopsie.
* FREE CLOTHING, FOOD, SHELTER, AND ACCESS TO GAMING– *The population of America will become majority foreign-born by 2050.  Food will be mostly imported and there will be social programs suggesting a 'Right to Well-Being' which will never be formally or legally defined.  We are mostly all going to live in 3d printed concrete pods (which will be like the B-39 soviet submarine captain's quarters), bug & pea proteins infused free "Bread" which will be gluten free and loaded with sugar (which will cause people to look deformed because as children they'll be nutritionally deficient), and play government-provided free consoles loaded with in-app purchasing (they will be modded to play doom, but people will be jailed for modding it).  It will be the greatest Bread and Circus government program, and it will hardly house, feed, or entertain above the absolute minimal.  People's lives are going to shrink and become grey, local, and brutalist.  Clothing with corporate logos will be free, everyone will wear them below the upper class—who will wear hand-made blank clothing which will be seen as luxury itself.
*PERMANENT MULTI-LINGUAL AMERICA – *By the 2040s, literacy rates will suddenly resemble a beta decay curve and by 2070 a Social Diglossia will emerge where a sort of Faggot-English will be spoken by the rich and a form of english-creole will be spoken by immigrants who never actually learn english but need to speak to one another and their rich masters who will pride themselves on understanding the little people of their society.  Native-born Americans of European descent may speak a third more traditional version of English which will be seen as intellectually offensive and incredibly unfashionable.  There will be a symbol based written language mostly based on proprietary eponym like a picture of a Kleenex box, the rich won't understand it and it will be used to express dissent.  You would weep to see the low-tier memes these people can just manage, the simple boomer-tier ideas, that these people will work to gather together to share such crap with such reverence.
*SEVERE BALKANIZATION – *The end of America will come from a political shift from "he who is not with us is against us" to "he who is not against us is with us".  Societal self-expression will become fashionable again, and stores will start taking down their moral allegiance signage for an American or city flag.  New Economic Rights will come in allowing markets to carry products not FDA approved or subscription based.  NER capitalists will bring sanity back into an impoverished country allowing people to live a modest life owning their own property and perhaps land.  The depopulation from the small economic kerfuffles and suicide epidemic between 2080-2100 will have allowed people to once again own their own homes on their own land.  Land Taxes will replace Income Taxes, Tariffs and Regulations will allow local businesses to grow up without corporation-sized competitors, and currency will be tied to a fixed collection of resources both natural and digital bundled together.  Ultimately it will only split America apart for, after massive injections of finance into Child Care, Immigrant Security, and Accelerated Citizenship Programs, the average person will only have their local quasi-communal cultures and no national culture or patriotism will survive to 2100 after the numerous societal restructurings back and forth.  The people will have mixed socially and racially that while a light-skinned 'White' Upper Class exists there is now no common White American and people think of themselves as their State or larger region racially and culturally.  Genuine European peoples will exist only in the forgotten corners and border cities, having long separated from America and regressed into a hyper-reactionary parallel society.


----------



## PattyKilgore (Sep 25, 2021)

It's going to get more globo and more homo.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Sep 25, 2021)

Some Badger said:


> It's a dark age either way, just that America continuing on the trajectory that it is currently is just a dark age by another name.


Nah, getting rid of burguer influence is a good thing for Europe and Asia, hopefully Europe can heal from the damage American tutelage did. Latinamerica will probably fall to banana narcostates and foro de sao paolo politics but Latam was always gonna do that anyways.


----------



## IKOL (Sep 25, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The whole trans thing is laying the groundwork for transhumanism, for people being to able edit their genes or become cyborgs and shit.


You know, there are more sane ways for prepare the humankind to the era of servitors. 
What? You'd think you'll be all-fancy almost immortal cyborg with free will and shit? No, fuck you, you'll end up as a cybernetic slave. Scematics fisting for 300 cryptobucks, bitch!


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Sep 25, 2021)

1. Intersectional tax-rates
2. Climate Change Curfew
3. Ingredient panels will no longer disclose the source of protein.
4. Emoji 'Alphabet' taught in schools to standardize usage and simplify vocabulary lessons.
5. Parents encouraged to create and maintain a dataset relevant to each child based on IoT devices, school performance, fitbit data, and monitoring their internet activities. This data will be fed into a learning algorithm that will serve as a parenting assistant until the child is of legal age. Based on a set of parameters chosen by parents, each child will be urged towards certain hobbies, friends, media, future careers, and romantic partners (if "wants grandkids" is checked). Paid add-ons and other customization features will be offered, but the free version will be mandated for low-income families where the parent (or parents) are unable to meet certain child-rearing standards.
6. Full immersion VR will be used to teach all children what it feels like to live with body dysmorphia as well as experience life as a racial minority. The sequences and scenarios used to teach these lessons will be contracted out to Hollywood and expert academics from Race/Gender Studies. Brain scans will be used to determine whether or not a student passes, and several levels of remedial training will be provided. Extreme cases of "-isms" may result in up to two weeks of full immersion augmented with realistic pain therapy.


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 25, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> Here's a greypill, I predict globalhomo will fail when the US inevitably Balkanizes along racial lines after a bloody race war, which would collapse the global economy and likely plunge the world into another dark age. However this will also result in Europeans retaking their countries finally understanding multiculturalism has failed


The collapse of globalism will be the birth of isolationism/nationalism

A country divided must unite, a country united must divide.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Sep 25, 2021)

Certified_Autist said:


> My second thought, this is more something that relates to America specifically: Within the next 10-20 years there will be a movement to replace the American flag with something else. The flying of LGBT flags and BLM flags at military parades and at foreign embassies is a test run for this. A lot of globalist rhetoric is already pretty open about how they hate any form of nationalism or national pride. And the American flag is still a strong nationalist/cultural symbol in many parts of the country, so naturally globohomo will take issue with it.
> 
> Their future argument for removing the American flag will be the same argument they used for the Confederate flag- they will say something along the lines of "That flag represents an imperialist colonialist government that was racist/sexist/etc so it's offensive to minorities."  Any arguments relating to the American flag's cultural heritage or historical significance will be ignored or mocked, and the people making those arguments will be accused of being closet racists. They already used this playbook for the Confederate flag and it worked, so if they go after the American flag they will use it again.


I think they will attempt this but, much like the new LGBTQI+whatever flag with the black and brown stripes, the new version of American flag they come up with will look so retarded it will never catch on with normies. Ultra-progressives are not very good at designing flags or symbols because they have to cram in a different colour or design for every specific cultural group they want to represent. Whatever they come up with will probably become a flag that gets flown at rallies as a signifier of progressive belief (Much like the black/brown LGBT flag), but will be too weird and complex to take over as a national flag.

I remember several attempts by people to create a "Black Union Jack" with the same concept as what you're suggesting. They inevitably always look very retarded.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Sep 25, 2021)

NigKid said:


> That's going to be the funniest shit, cause you know the first few are gonna turn out weird


It'll be the equivalent of getting hair plugs in the 80s. If they'd just waited a few years, they could have looked normal, but they had to be """pioneers""" and now they look like a cheap Barbie doll.

Predictions: 

There will be a female president "of color" and she will be total shit, but everyone will pretend she's the best president we've ever had. They will talk about adding her to Mt. Rushmore.
The US will pass an Internet hate speech law after the rest of the first world does. There will be talk about it being unconstitutional and someone will take it to the Supreme Court, where it will be struck down, but they will water it down just enough to pretend like they've complied. Hell, if the FDA can pretend they can put a moratorium on evictions, I'm sure they can do this.
Canada and the UK will both have trannies as deputy prime ministers, or some other important cabinet position.
It will become very hard to become newly rich in North America and Europe thanks to increasingly socialist policies and punitive wealth taxes. As usual, old monied jewish families will avoid these measures the same as they have always done, while pushing for them publicly.
Israel will annex Gaza, the West Bank and parts of Syria, essentially absorbing Palestine. The UN will complain, but not do anything. All major publications in the US will present this as an unfortunate necessity.
Some boomer will try to kill an influential lefty politician in the US or Europe (either in France or Germany). They will use this to snuff out the last boomer dissent and they will have control over so much of the world that it will be trivial to eliminate any resistance. There will be much talk about inside jobs and glowies.
At some point, trannies will become the hot new thing to put in your commercials, like interracial couples are now.
After the next big mass shooting, they'll try to federally ban semiautomatic rifles. The rifle ban will fail in court, but they'll do something like make the tax excessive.
There may be a push to attach serial numbers to ammunition, so that casings and bullets can be traced to where they were bought, kind of like how taser cartridges drop confetti with a serial number when fired.


----------



## Delta Integrale (Sep 25, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Incest will become mainstream and a lot of incestual couples will "come out of the closet" on social media, a round of opinion pieces, documentaries and gay ops latter is decriminalized, normalized and eventually promoted as wholesome. This will happen in the very recent future, think 5 years or less from now.


I had a literature professor in 2010 who predicted that after being gay became fully normalized, furries/bestiality would be next in line (she was very...emphatic about this. she was white). I wonder if she changed her mind after troons started exploding or if she still believes her day will come. 

Before incest, I expect pedophilia to be mainstreamed. We already have troons pushing for this in various forms and you see the occasional article about pedophilia being a "valid sexual identity" or whatever they call it nowadays. Many millenials and most zoomers are already primed to just accept whatever someone says about themselves so I can totally see someone saying "yea i like diddling kids" and zoomers not doing anything about it.

Another prediction, we're closer to the WEF meme about not owning anything and being "happy" than most of us realize. With the ever rising inflation pricing most consumers out of ownership, they will have no choice but to opt for <thing>-as-a-service option for basic necessities.

Yet another, I expect widespread electrification of transportation to fail or at least take much longer than expected, in the US. There are states aiming to ban sale of ICE by 2030/2035 but given the state of the power grid in the US, this is not going to happen as easily as they expect it to.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm torn-there have been and still are attempts at normalizing adult-child sexual relations, but I think incest will probably be normalized first. On the ground that abortions can negate genetic defects, and that incestuous attraction is real just socially suppressed or internally suppressed. Bestiality will also probably be forced into the public discourse-probably starting not with dogs or horses but monkeys and chimps-after all they're genetically close to us so why not? 

Within twenty years the US will intervene somewhere in the world on the grounds of promoting LGBT rights, militarily that is.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 26, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> There will be a female president "of color" and she will be total shit, but everyone will pretend she's the best president we've ever had. They will talk about adding her to Mt. Rushmore.


I still think Biden is out after his first two years, Harris gets two full terms if he lasts until Jan 20, 2022.  Likely she is panicking expecting 10 years for her Indian-yet-black powertrip.  Could you imagine America in 2032 if she fortifies her electoral chances enough?



DamnWolves! said:


> Canada and the UK will both have trannies as deputy prime ministers, or some other important cabinet position.


Its 2027, and America is scorned and ridiculed after years of Democratic rule, because there were not enough Troons in it.  Republicans scrambling and tripping over themselves to direct attention at their party for the oversight even though they've not had a speaker or president since.  Leading Democrats are seen shaking their heads and crying even though it is quite literally only they who could possibly be blamed.  MSNBC and CNN play back to back coverage of FOX screaming about trannies secretly controlling America as photos of laughing and smiling 3 year old troons dressed like Baby Bratz fade in and out.

Black people riot just like the last time LGBTQ took their spotlight, over the fact that a nigger murdering a child with a bat is shot by a cop as gangbangers mere moments later gun the officer down and violate his body.  The child murderer will have nappy hair with bright blue bows in it, and lips half the size of his face.  Statues everywhere of George Harambe Floyd will be pulled down and an even worse caricature of a modern black person will be shown over and over completely unironically.
​


DamnWolves! said:


> At some point, trannies will become the hot new thing to put in your commercials, like interracial couples are now.


Kiwifam, I ask you, would you rather put up with a black tranny making out with a white man who looks like a fed in pancake commercials?

or a grownup white tranny making out with a black hollywood celebrity in deodorant commercials?


I think Hollywood would do the second, gladly.  However it would be more demoralizing for the West to see Zoomers tongue-fencing black men-in-dresses.  Which truly is the lesser evil that shows America should have been losing wars much earlier than when it started to?



Delta Integrale said:


> I had a literature professor in 2010 who predicted that after being gay became fully normalized, furries/bestiality would be next in line (she was very...emphatic about this. she was white). I wonder if she changed her mind after troons started exploding or if she still believes her day will come.









Delta Integrale said:


> Another prediction, we're closer to the WEF meme about not owning anything and being "happy" than most of us realize. With the ever rising inflation pricing most consumers out of ownership, they will have no choice but to opt for <thing>-as-a-service option for basic necessities.


Subscription service as everything is going to surprise a lot of people, but once most people lost the ability to own their land and operate from a position of Fuck You they've lost the ability to fight whatever horseshit the market morphs into until there's no profit to be made and markets have to be sensible again.  Star Wars made money, and idiots thought that giving Disney their money for other Star Wars stuff was the wake-up call Disney needed to change their mind on whatever the Disney Trilogy was.








Delta Integrale said:


> Yet another, I expect widespread electrification of transportation to fail or at least take much longer than expected, in the US.


The American Dollar is valued by its domestic market—which last built the world when California could still go red in an election—and the Petrol-Dollar.  If the point of electrifying is to remove the oil industry from the energy industry and save the planet, the dollars in your wallet become worth far less once you start.

That, and the Rich, are why we aren't going Green, Public Transport, or sane any time soon. 



Shamash said:


> there have been and still are attempts at normalizing adult-child sexual relations, but I think incest will probably be normalized first. On the ground that abortions can negate genetic defects, and that incestuous attraction is real just socially suppressed or internally suppressed.


That is very interesting as a theory.  Abortion normalization as pre-condition of Incest normalization, not abortion legalization where the slight majority of women still hate it but the complete normalization of abortion where it isn't seen as immoral by the average person.

Maybe incest really is coming before pedophilia?  Can you imagine people arguing if Brother-Sister is so normal and common then why not Father-Daughter?  America deserves every bad thing that comes with complete moral collapse, and its going to get it too.



Shamash said:


> Bestiality will also probably be forced into the public discourse-probably starting not with dogs or horses but monkeys and chimps-after all they're genetically close to us so why not?


White girls want dogs, chimps will rip their faces off too often.  Nobody talks about it, but a chimpanzee mutilates the face and genitals of their target.  They go right for them.  Its going to be White Girls Fuck Dogs, 100%



Shamash said:


> Within twenty years the US will intervene somewhere in the world on the grounds of promoting LGBT rights, militarily that is.


America blames its invasions on stupid shit, but 9/11 was for Afghanistan and rare earth metals (and opium supplies right before the opioid crisis by the *✡︎*Sackler Family*✡︎*), Iraq was threatening a Petrol-Euro, Syria was over the Iran–Iraq–Syria pipeline, and Libya was threatening a Petrol-Dinar. 

America might blame its imperial campaigns on stupid shit, but America is more of an abusive husband than a Homer Simpson.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 27, 2021)

"That is very interesting as a theory. Abortion normalization as pre-condition of Incest normalization, not abortion legalization where the slight majority of women still hate it but the complete normalization of abortion where it isn't seen as immoral by the average person.

Maybe incest really is coming before pedophilia? Can you imagine people arguing if Brother-Sister is so normal and common then why not Father-Daughter? America deserves every bad thing that comes with complete moral collapse, and its going to get it too."

Abortion will serve as a justification to counter the primary criticism of incest beyond "icky"-the argument will be made that loving sexual and romantic relationships between family members ought need not bring concern of impaired children because well-they don't have to have kids do they? Especially if you can do pre natal testing for disabilities and the like.

As for pedophilia-I could see it proceeding somewhat-say the media presents a story of a mother and her barely of age son-the argument will be made that there's nothing wrong with parent-child sexual relationships so long as the child is mature enough to consent. This won't directly lead to normalization efforts for pedophilia-but if successful will lay the groundwork in the public's mind that adult-child sexual relationships aren't always bad. Thus weakening outrage and opposition to later pedophilia normalization campaigns.

"White girls want dogs, chimps will rip their faces off too often. Nobody talks about it, but a chimpanzee mutilates the face and genitals of their target. They go right for them. Its going to be White Girls Fuck Dogs, 100%"

Probably right, still the Science! will be brought in to say that because well humans are animals and chimps are a related species there is thus no moral or metaphysical reason to be opposed to bestiality.

"America blames its invasions on stupid shit, but 9/11 was for Afghanistan and rare earth metals (and opium supplies right before the opioid crisis by the *✡︎*Sackler Family*✡︎*), Iraq was threatening a Petrol-Euro, Syria was over the Iran–Iraq–Syria pipeline, and Libya was threatening a Petrol-Dinar."

Sure I mean propaganda will be used to get the US to intervene on the basis of "dey oppressing da geys and trannies' even if the real motivation is something else-minerals, encircling China, or whatever.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Sep 27, 2021)

A mutant space dragon will crawl out of the sea and say that trans men are women.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Sep 27, 2021)

Delta Integrale said:


> Before incest, I expect pedophilia to be mainstreamed. We already have troons pushing for this in various forms and you see the occasional article about pedophilia being a "valid sexual identity" or whatever they call it nowadays. Many millenials and most zoomers are already primed to just accept whatever someone says about themselves so I can totally see someone saying "yea i like diddling kids" and zoomers not doing anything about it.


This comes up a lot but I honestly see the opposite. A lot of Gen Z are seriously pushing this idea of "predatory age gaps" to the extent that they're arguing 30+ year old men having consensual relationships with 18-25 women is "pedophilic" and shouldn't be allowed. I think this could result in serious debates in some countries over raising the age of consent to 21 or possibly even higher than that. See also: How badly zoomers freaked out over that CallMeCarson fellow having relations with a 17 year old girl when he was... 19.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Sep 27, 2021)

all white people will be genocided by 2030 and only shitskins will rule the world
the only parties the world now has are socialist/communist parties as they have taken over the world


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Sep 27, 2021)

Words like nazi, racist, etc will lose all impact from being thrown around so much that people of european descent will eventually take pride in it and see it as a compliment.


----------



## TheRatcatcher (Sep 27, 2021)

1. There will be more mass manufactured fear campaigns like Covid to ensure more people will give up their rights, but in different ways. You already saw with shit like the alt-right, incel, and issue of "white men" being belligerent against any kind of progressive social movements being pushed by establishment culture is being treated by the media as if they were some omnipresent threat that could devastate the entire country's infrastructure with plotted mass shootings, bombings of key infrastructure, and the threat of a radicalizing pipeline of youtubers who seek to create a new movement of right leaning youths to oppose the current liberal paradigm in civilization, while at the same time painting them as low-IQ dimwitted vacuous imbeciles whose source of rage is some sexual pathological dysfunction(i.e, fascination with guns is compensation for smaller penises, anger from seeing the mixing of white women and other races, and so forth.). It is possible that within the few years or perhaps decades, there will be some mass internet outage that will be deemed the actions of some right-leaning group that will turn out to be a front for an intelligence agency, justifying increased surveillance and the need for further control over contextual meaning. As we've seen on public internet spaces, there's a lot of misanthropic leftists who view the average boomer conservative or anyone right-leaning as subhuman and culpable for the rapid degeneration that society is facing, especially with them wanting to implement hospitals not taking in unvaccinated individuals and favoring those vaccinated. 

2. The decay or rise of the "Third World". It is not uncommon to hear that third world countries are inhospitable shitholes ruled by corrupt governments that take in donations and aid from western countries to try to ameliorate conditions, but I see it is possible that the so called poorer countries may have more of a chance to rise up to the occasion and challenge some preconceived notions. On the one hand, these countries could collapse into a further destitute state where all form of governance has ceased and the only form of rule is localized tribal factions of varying degrees of brutal, but in some countries deemed impoverished, it is possible for them to rise out of their previous state and becoming "better" than what they were. The thing is with that many lefties, in particularly those whose spaces are confined with the same conceited intellectual champagne types who hate all of those rural white supremacists that they both demonize and ridicule, is that the populaces of these poorer countries are far more socially conservative. Western ideas of sexual liberal rights will not reach these populaces ears and the idea of a "forced progressive effort" will probably be popular by some rich academic leftist types who find their social conservative ways to be repugnant.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Sep 27, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Incest will become mainstream and a lot of incestual couples will "come out of the closet" on social media, a round of opinion pieces, documentaries and gay ops latter is decriminalized, normalized and eventually promoted as wholesome. This will happen in the very recent future, think 5 years or less from now.


Oreimo has already desensitized me to this shit ages ago. I am literally unable to care.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Sep 28, 2021)

The powers that be will try to grab all the power they can with the covid-19/geopolitical crisis's occuring in a hope that they can keep their populaces that they have been milking dry under control.

These people who run the world have all the power at their hands and their competency or lack of it is what scares me. The scary thing isn't I have evil people who want me dead in charge. It's that I have evil incompetent people in charge who want me dead.

They will push the vaccine narrative but as the reality of jabbed people sets in they will realize that black people aren't lining up in droves for the jab it's going to make them upset.

You will see white progressives turn on BLM and call it a multi racial white supremacist organization. Because of this you'll start seeing splinter groups come out and commit terrorism. As it gets out of control the government will try to step in and fail and voila I see the. Future being a dark age but with guns and trucks this time.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Sep 28, 2021)

Erich Honecker said:


> This comes up a lot but I honestly see the opposite. A lot of Gen Z are seriously pushing this idea of "predatory age gaps" to the extent that they're arguing 30+ year old men having consensual relationships with 18-25 women is "pedophilic" and shouldn't be allowed. I think this could result in serious debates in some countries over raising the age of consent to 21 or possibly even higher than that. See also: How badly zoomers freaked out over that CallMeCarson fellow having relations with a 17 year old girl when he was... 19.
> 
> View attachment 2573882


Honestly it's just sour grapes from people jealous that an older man/woman got a younger man/woman that they found attractive. Raising the age of consent isn't going to happen. The opposite, pedophilia normalization will also not happen, the most you might see there is the age of consent for various federal level laws being lowered by a year or two, maybe. Even that strikes me as being unlikely though. 

Remember that twitter isn't reality, and the people who spend way too much time on twitter don't dictate how things work in the real world.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 28, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> Remember that twitter isn't reality, and the people who spend way too much time on twitter don't dictate how things work in the real world.


That's what I was told about tumblr a decade ago and look where we are now.


----------



## Some Badger (Sep 28, 2021)

Oglooger said:


> That's what I was told about tumblr a decade ago and look where we are now.


The two key differences between Tumblr and Twitter is that Tumblr's UI and custom profiles aren't friendly to the tech-illiterate/normies who only use smartphones,, broken hashtag systems and recurring app crashes notwithstanding. Tumblr was always gonna be this niche place where 15 year olds got in fights over fictional characters boning each other, while Twitter has a more cohesive vision for what they want their users to do with their service. It also helps that no one both online and IRL has an attention span anymore, so 150-character limits are a draw to most even if they don't realize it. 

I'm sure someday the Twitter staff will be pushed to banning porn on the site because they aren't making enough money and they wanna be more friendly to advertisers, and if/when that happens, you'll see a massive tank in site traffic. To the surprise of nobody, these massive social media platforms are built on the backs of coomers.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Sep 28, 2021)

Oglooger said:


> That's what I was told about tumblr a decade ago and look where we are now.


? A lot of the insane tumblr stuff has either not become the norm or is in the process of receiving a serious backlash currently. The only "success" they've had is with the tranny bullshit and even there they've only really won a few battles, not the war as a whole. All that other pronoun bullshit, special definitions of consent, and yes, so called "predatory" age gaps are concepts that normalfags do not accept and likely will never accept.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Sep 28, 2021)

Globalhomo will try everything they can to go after Belarus and Lukashenko. Because Belarus will be the last homogeneously white country on earth and will take a role similar to Switzerland did in the book The Camp of the Saints.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Sep 28, 2021)

Oglooger said:


> That's what I was told about tumblr a decade ago and look where we are now.


The scary part is the internet is now the real world and the scary part is now tyrannical governments can manufacture consent and enforce whatever they want on you as long as they appease The perpetual complainers on twitter who have pronouns in bio and have Marxist flags.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Oct 23, 2021)

Some social media website is probably gonna make it compulsory to list pronouns on your profile. Twitter or Instagram first I imagine.

Netflix is gonna go even more hardcore pro-troon in the wake of the Dave Chappelle hullabaloo. Cue some spiel about how "We learned from our mistakes and are committed to do better for the Trans community."

Reddit will have another wave of subreddit bans. There's still the LockdownSkepticism sub and a few other covid-skeptic holdouts. r/Conservative and r/Conspiracy will probably also be cracked down on in some way.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Oct 24, 2021)

Tv commercials basically only feature mixed couples: this will eventually become the norm for every single piece of media. Everywhere.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 24, 2021)

I am reminded of "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sleep," where the religion of the fractured America consists of people holding handles on an impulse box of sorts in order to "empathize" with the pain of their new "prophet."

I can imagine something similar in the future. Would you like to experience a full-VR, nervous-system-attached crucifixion, so you can experience the same pains Christ did on the cross? Feel what it's like to be bled with the Spear of Longinus?

Ultimately I think Bezos Amazon World is coming, where everyone lives in cages and signs Life Contracts to their individual Corporate Hives. A social credit system similar to that of China will be instituted. ANCAP paradise, all run by the globohomo.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 24, 2021)

Spoiler: Some crazy predictions that go against the grain because why not 




America will become more insular.
Collapse of the nanny states. They were designed with globalism and growing populaces in mind. Both will trend backwards. Demographics do not favor them. Furthermore, many of the younger migrants are taking from the welfare state rather than contributing. Immigration is only a fix on paper.
Covid and supply chain shocks will result in more protectionist policies even by “leftists.”
Chinese economy will continue to shrink as the populace greys.  Crackdowns on their country’s youth by its boomer overlords will continue. Internal conflict in China is significantly increased.
Thanks to the legacy of Boomer establishment policies the economy of the United States will be crippled and hobble along.
Americans living with extended family members will be the norm as safety nets shrivel up. Americans without extended family or who burned bridges will try to form compounds and are more likely to become homeless.
During the decline, programs meant to help poor Americans will get the chop before aid to corporations and even foreign countries. This will further accelerate isolationism.
Economic growth along with technological improvement will slow from its previous rates on a global scale.
Ethnic violence will occur in Chicago. Cartels will replace the current corrupt establishment there violently. This will shake up the Democratic Party regardless of the results.
As the US becomes more protectionist this will fray relationships with Saudi Arabia.
Although the US will become more isolationistic, some will still want to actively interfere in other nations, so they’ll focus on neighbors of the US.
The petrodollar will die.
Tension between India and China will increase significantly, resulting in at least a Cold War between the two powers.
India and China will jockey over influence in the Middle East.
A lot of globohomo will pivot and attempt to appease nationalism. Some idiots will eat it up.
General increase in ethnic and regional violence. Example: increased violence between southerners and northerners, violence against Californian transplants.
Conservative atheists will try to make a really cringe religion that’ll be intriguing at first but will become increasingly cringe as it becomes more popular. Basically ‘return to orthodoxy’ but more pretentious and embarrassing.
As Social Justice loses power it’ll become more aggressive and dangerous, especially to the first major defectors or those willing to speak up.
Big pharma will continue to support trannyism because it makes them bank. They’ll try to pull some bullshit when they get sued. Some of those suing will be harassed and a-logged hard.
Tension between states for control of space, artic, and Antarctic will increase.
If India and China go to war, Russia will support India. If the war is going India’s way, Russia will take some of China’s northern port cities much to their chagrin.
If Taiwan is independent still, it’ll end up in India’s sphere of influence. India will support Tibetan nationalism and will attempt to create a buffer state with China.
Gobalhomo will suck India’s dick and will make a lot of attempts to placate them in pop culture, which will get annoying.
As socialist states decline faster than non-socialist states, American commies will swear it wasn’t real socialism either.
Suicides will increase and not just for trannies.
Petty crime will increase throughout the west as young men find there is no way forward.
Many wealthy progressives will flee to France permanently. They’ll be more loyal to France than the average Frenchman. While decrying American Imperialism they’ll have no problem with France trying to be more assertive in Europe and Africa. Less affluent Progressives will try to move to Canada.
Tension in Europe will increase as the EU limps along pathetically.
France and Germany will jockey for control of the EU. Both will support an EU army as a way to police other EU states. Both will also be opposed to the EU army in their countries being filled with non-citizens but will try to bulldoze over other members.
India will push for greater ties with the UK and its former colonies.
Some feminists will support a nuclear family again but with the mother as its head. They’ll still butt heads with conservatives though because of political tribalism and cultural differences.
Part of this feminist wave will be a push for feminists to marry or date younger men, some will push to have multiple spouses, and basically it’ll be like the patriarchy they supposedly oppose but genderbent. It’ll be pushed for by college educated women and about the time that it’s clear that social security is doomed it’ll become stronger. It’ll also have many that support adoption over giving birth to their own biological children in part due to the age of woman but also because childbirth sucks, so they’re less likely to have kids. Essentially, some people will realize they want not just potential financial support but also emotional and even physical aid in their later years.
Adoption decisions will be made in the same way that some may pick a stock or other investment decision. This type of approach will be taken by businessmen more so than others. The aforementioned feminists would likely value someone who can do chores and is emotionally receptive.
Life expectancy will decrease across the board throughout the world.
Third world countries will catch up economically and politically.
The US security apparatus will pivot towards domestic terrorism and policing.
Major US cities will choose to police themselves rather than fix their shit.
Some major cities will collapse and be replaced economically and politically by neighboring cities; for example Tacoma will overtake Seattle.
Hollywood will have a slow decline in quality and American pop culture will be eclipsed by not just Japanese, but also South Korean, Indian, etc.
Progressives will start pushing for children’s rights ie let kids drive, have jobs, and of course can legally consent.
The establishment will push for kids to rat out their parents.
The establishment will try to hijack nationalistic movements to push for broader societal control once they realize America has 0 desire to be the world police and are pushing for independence/isolation.
A lot of wealthy Americans will move to the Caribbean.
Although America will be more isolationistic coincidentally as the rich want to live in the Caribbean the US will more actively interfere in Caribbean states.
Another irony will be that many millennials who decried white imperialism in their youth will be amongst the biggest supporters of overthrowing and literally colonizing Caribbean states so they can avoid the crappy conditions they helped to create. Also to save money.
Despite isolationism, ie not focusing on other continents, Americans that are hyper jingoistic will push to annex Greenland. The extremely jingoistic ones will also want to actively mess with the Caribbean despite it benefitting wealthy millennial progressives that they hate. They will also push to actively interfere in Venezuela. The truly insane will also want to annex Canada. The biggest lolcows will get butthurt by anyone else trying to set foot on the moon and will proclaim the whole of the moon as being American sovereign territory.
If cybernetics become a thing consumerism around it will get more annoying and will make the console wars seem reasonable.
Software as a service will become more and more mainstream.
Open ware alternatives will also become mainstream as a backlash, and companies will try to insert malicious code and laws to get rid of them.
The space race will intensify, especially once we learn to exploit space economically.
Billionaires will try to become fief lords. Literally.
Some corporations will try to become countries, develop their own militaries, and get recognition from the UN for tax loophole reasons and because they don’t think anyone can stop them. Basically the company town but on steroids.
Trannyism will lead to a post human or transhuman movement.
Some of the trannies will chill; the most unhinged, especially the influencers, will have killed themselves or jumped on a new bandwagon.
Even if we can 3D print and transplant organs, they’ll double down on gender cliches. If it’s accomplished the first few waves will be Frankenstein monstrosities. Likely FTM will be done first but still be infertile. MTF may never be possible and likely never be fertile. If they can get rid of the uncanny valley then they’ll have more success in long term acceptance of their movement. However, I think it’s more likely for us to colonize the moon, which is far from guaranteed, than we are to figure this out. I also think that FTM is more likely to occur successfully. Furthermore, the FTM will be more likely to blend in. However I think these advances are *very* unlikely to occur in our grandchildren’s lifetimes let alone ours.
Even if transitioning technology improves, there’ll be a lot of backlash to it, especially by gay males who dislike yaoi fetishists.
Even if it’s successfully developed in the long term, in the short term we will see a wave of backlash and lawsuits, especially from kids who were pushed into it by their narcissistic mothers.
The Internet will fracture and become the internets as nations will try to crack down on their citizens and implement laws that make it difficult for the pillars of the Internet to keep it all together.
Travel, especially international travel, will become less common in the US and the West. They will instead increasingly become the place others travel to.
State rights will be undermined and the federal government will continue to increase its own power.
This will happen in part due to increased nomadism and remote work.
Many US Cities will die because of remote work and increased mobility. Many will choose to avoid major cities.
Many countries will try to emulate Chinese policing over their populaces, especially in the EU and US coastal cities.
San Francisco will become a hoovertown.
3d printing will lead to a number of open source tabletop games.
Entertainment will become more niche and smaller scale. This will lead to more subcultures and a bit of a disconnect between communities that were closer today.
Football will become gayer because of ninnies.
Our understanding of mental illness will increase because of countries trying to keep the people down and corporations trying to get more data they can monetize.
Central digital currencies will be forced on the populace.
Some millennial or gen x faggot will make a self serving nostalgic movie waxing on and on about the golden years of the internet.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 24, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> become cyborgs


The goal of "globohomo" seems to be a cybernetic one world "community" of pod-dwelling, bug-eating, rootless, hive-minded yet atomized, submissive "serfs" who own nothing. The powers that shouldn't be could sell cybernetic implants or brain-computer-interfaces as "progress" and "enhancing human potential", when they're tools for increased control over the "little people". Modern life is already mechanistic.

I think it's possible that the modern world is not sustainable and could collapse. While it may sound "doomer", a silver lining is that it could lead to a better world afterwards. No more "globohomo", no more woke, no more divisive circus politics, and no more "New Normal". I hope the world can become a better place without collapse though, as collapse usually means far more suffering than now.


----------



## Skitzels (Oct 27, 2021)

I think globohomos are going to use “muh environment” to start wanting to seize pets from us. There’s already loons on Reddit who blame cats and dogs for damage caused by humans (many of which roam on r/dogfree and r/petfree). 

It won’t surprise me in the least bit if they start pushing pet taxes onto the rest of the population, because they’re not content with just making the basic cost of living expensive. They want us to be tired and miserable, to the point where we won’t be allowed to have furry friends anymore.


----------

